# IPv6 Rapid Deployment (6RD)

## Schwaba

Hallo

Ich mache mich gerade schlau über 6RD und wollte jemanden fragen, der sich damit auskennt, ob ich das korrekt verstanden habe:

Der ipv6 RD prefix (64Bit) baut sich aus dem globalen ipv6 prefix + der ipv4 Adresse zusammen. Wenn ich da nun die komplette ipv4 Adresse nehmen muss (weil ich aus technischen Gründen keinen zusammenhängenden kleineren Range nehmen kann), bleibt mir für den ipv6 prefix noch 32 Bits (64Bit - 32Bit_ipv4_Adresse = 32Bit).

Wenn ich nun "nur" einen globalen /32 ipv6 Block habe, benötigen ich den gesammten für die 6RD Tunnels und kann daraus keinen anderen Range mehr für "normale" ipv6 Netze an anderen Orten verwenden?

Hoffe jemand kennt sich da etwas aus  :Smile: 

----------

## py-ro

Nur das ipv6 Adressen 128 Bit lang sind.

----------

## Schwaba

 *py-ro wrote:*   

> Nur das ipv6 Adressen 128 Bit lang sind.

 

Ja die 64 Bit waren für den Prefix... ich brauche ja dann noch 64Bit für den Host-Teil der IPv6 Adresse

----------

